# 2 Rotties missing for long time



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

These two rotties went missing from their garden in Cocksburnpath, Edinburgh, Scotland at around 10:30 pm on Tuesday 10th November 2009. There is a possibility that they were stolen.

The male (lying down) is 3 years old, and currently has a shaved patch on his head, due to recent veterinary treatment.

The female is 4 years old, and is slightly overweight.

Their owner is completely devastated that their dogs have gone missing, and desperately wants them to come home. They have been missing since November 2009.

Please feel free to cross post this and help spread the word.

If you can either contact [email protected] or Dog lost if you hear anything about these dogs that would be much appreciated.

These are the new url's for this two

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

They are still missing...


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I hope they are found !

Somehow would have a hard time stealing two big rottis you whoulf of thought though, maybe they was put to sleep ?


----------

